# Centre Brake Light Malfunction



## Lawman (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi all,
Just been told my centre brake light doesn't appear to be working. Other two brake lights appear to be okay. I would have thought the DIS might have provided a warning.
Could this be due to a one of the two brake lights having a bad connection or a short?

I did do a search but didn't see anything.

Thanks in advance


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Lawman said:


> Hi all,
> Just been told my centre brake light doesn't appear to be working. Other two brake lights appear to be okay. I would have thought the DIS might have provided a warning.
> Could this be due to a one of the two brake lights having a bad connection or a short?
> 
> ...


The centre brake (High Level) light, has its own supply from the 'Onboard Supply Control Unit', so I would not think a problem with either of the other two brake lights would affect its operation.

It could be caused by a loose connector/connection to the unit itself. Have you noticed if the number plate lights are working, they share a common 8 pin connector with the high level brake light to the rest of the car.


----------



## Benw87 (Dec 22, 2011)

If it's any consolation I've just a new centre/high level brake light unit fitted to my TTS. The last one failed after just 3 months of ownership, and the car was brand new!!! :? Fortunately the warranty covered it (once Audi determined it was definitely a faulty unit) and the replacement and labour were free of charge.

However mine was a case of some of the LEDs illuminating intermittently, so sometimes there were gaps in the strip and other times not. Faulty circuit board I think. If it's the entire strip that is failing to illuminate then, as mentioned above, check the connection first. I don't imagine that replacement units come cheap!


----------



## Lawman (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry for not responding sooner, been on holiday.
Anyway started to check the problem out yesterday, both the numberplate lights are working, so may not be the connection. However looking to strip off the trim from the boot tonight to see if there is anything else, will keep anyone who is interested updated.
Thanks for inputs so far.
Out of interest does anyone know how much a new unit would cost?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lawman said:


> Sorry for not responding sooner, been on holiday.
> Anyway started to check the problem out yesterday, both the numberplate lights are working, so may not be the connection. However looking to strip off the trim from the boot tonight to see if there is anything else, will keep anyone who is interested updated.
> Thanks for inputs so far.
> Out of interest does anyone know how much a new unit would cost?


They're very expensive. Certainly hundreds rather than tens of pounds.

Do you have a good relationship with your local dealer? I've found Norwich Audi excellent at asking for (and getting) hefty contributions from Audi UK to fit parts on cars that I've taken back out of warranty.


----------



## Lawman (Nov 18, 2007)

Unfortunately local dealer is Glasgow Audi. Try not to go near them if I can. Hopefully it won't come to that but we shall see.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

mine failed after 18 months and was sorted out under warranty. three of the leds went out, rest were working.

the part was not that expensive - 40-50 notes as i recall.


----------



## Lawman (Nov 18, 2007)

Well managed to check the light out today. Power definitely getting to the connector so it looks like the whole unit has failed. Does anyone know if I can get the part from any other parts shop or do I need to go to an Audi garage?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK2-R ... 500wt_1185


----------

